# Roadmaster Luxury Liner Reproduction...just got it



## HARPO (Jan 23, 2022)

I picked this one up this morning 50 miles from my house. After a little back and forth on the price, we agreed on one that we were both OK with. The photos I had seen and description were dead on...mint condition. It even came with the original paperwork, and this was the second owner. I don't think the bike has ever been ridden, at least it appears that way. Photos are as it was when I brought it home.

I'm thrilled to have it, and as of now I have the "Trilogy" of Reproduction balloon tire bikes that were mainly made from original tooling here in the U.S.A. These three will remain with me for a _long_ time. 🙂

Enjoy the photos...


----------



## HARPO (Jan 23, 2022)

...and a few more... 🤪 The bike still has white packing tape on the rear fork and under the saddle!


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 23, 2022)

Nice one. Congrats!


----------



## HARPO (Jan 23, 2022)

Guy had a huge garage with huge power tools, so that would account for the saw dust on it. 😄


----------



## HARPO (Jan 23, 2022)

...well, ALMOST mint. I just noticed this now. 😕 Not to bad, but I was excited to get it and never noticed it. Not that bad, but again, a good price.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 23, 2022)

Oh crud. 😢  A little work and it will be almost invisible.


----------



## 1817cent (Jan 23, 2022)

A head turner for sure!!  Congats...


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 24, 2022)

My friend bought one new, very nice rider. He gave it away to an old guy friend 'cause he had a gennie when  new back in the day. He passed and his daughter won't part with it......That pic of the lady on the owners manual cracks me up.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 24, 2022)

Enjoy it mate, cool ride. Reproduction, original…….who cares. I like those LLiners, impossible to find downunder.


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 24, 2022)

Of the three repos--Phantom, Luxury Liner, and Columbia RX5 I rank them in that order for accuracy and quality. The only detractor for the LL was the crap seat they used and I could never get the binder bolt to secure the seat adequately. The RX5 just seemed to be lower quality, same crap seat, and chainring and headlight were were wrong. Enjoy your bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## HARPO (Jan 24, 2022)

Haven't gotten to clean it yet, but I had to take shots with the other two... 😛


----------



## HARPO (Jan 24, 2022)

In case anyone wants to know where and when the rims were made. Tires are marked Made In Thailand. Haven't gotten to the hub yet...


----------



## ozzie (Jan 24, 2022)

Such an awesome trio I would be proud to own. I got a 95 Columbia Superb frame and a box of parts for it in a trade to help a friend. I think they have the worse built frame of the reproduction bikes although with a little work mine rides nice. I had a chuckle at the comment made by Freqman1 regarding the seat post binder bolt. I had the same issue with the bolt on my 53 Pleasure Liner even after fitting a new billet 5/8” seat post to it. My prewar 4 gill didn't have the same issue fortunately. I notice you have a Lamborghini Miura model on your shelf. I have one in orange. Such an amazing car. I remember the first time I stood beside one about 30 years ago.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 24, 2022)

@ozzie  Yes, the seat post in the Luxury Liner doesn't fit properly, lol. The bolt was tightened all the way when I got it, and it's still loose. Some early balloon bikes I used to have had a sleeve in the seat tube for the post to fit into that made it fit tightly. Crazy.

I have a lot of those die-cast cars...a little over 300 to be exact. Yes, that's not a typo. That's only one portion of them in that part of the room. And nut bag that I am...all have been waxed!! 🙂 

It's not easy being me. 🤪


----------



## ozzie (Jan 24, 2022)

Same mate. I have dozens of them still in the boxes. Most of mine are of famous aussie muscle cars and race cars. I need to get a dust free cabinet to display them. 

The original seat post that was fitted to my pleasure liner was terrible. It was a forging and not perfectly round so i made a new one from solid stainless 5/8” rod I bought from a steel supplier. Alternatively you could try shimming it with an aluminium shim cut from a coke can.


----------



## sworley (Jan 24, 2022)

There’s one of these about 30 miles from here that’s languished on FBM for months. Their ask is $1200, seems slightly too high to me.


----------



## ozzie (Jan 24, 2022)

sworley said:


> There’s one of these about 30 miles from here that’s languished on FBM for months. Their ask is $1200, seems slightly too high to me.



I paid half that but spent the same getting it to where it is now. Great rider in great condition.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 24, 2022)

HERE A REPO I JUST GOT BACK AFTER 6 YEARS AWAY , THERE A SUPER NICE RIDEING BICYCLE


----------



## Oilit (Jan 24, 2022)

No rust? No bent or missing parts? No house paint? Where's the CHALLENGE?


----------



## ozzie (Jan 24, 2022)

Sometimes its just nice to jump on a new/newish bike and ride it............


----------



## Oilit (Jan 24, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Sometimes its just nice to jump on a new/newish bike and ride it............



I agree completely. I'm just giving @HARPO a hard time. He puts so much detail work into some of his bikes, he deserves a break once in a while.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jan 24, 2022)

Here is mine i love it !!!!!!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 29, 2022)

HARPO said:


> I picked this one up this morning 50 miles from my house. After a little back and forth on the price, we agreed on one that we were both OK with. The photos I had seen and description were dead on...mint condition. It even came with the original paperwork, and this was the second owner. I don't think the bike has ever been ridden, at least it appears that way. Photos are as it was when I brought it home.
> 
> I'm thrilled to have it, and as of now I have the "Trilogy" of Reproduction balloon tire bikes that were mainly made from original tooling here in the U.S.A. These three will remain with me for a _long_ time. 🙂
> 
> ...



Congrats Harpo on your new Roadmaster.. Don't know what you paid, but Mike the Bike  has brand new ones in the box for $1200.00.. Really nice bike.. Enjoy your new ride.. Razin.. P.S. love the lights on these bikes too..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 29, 2022)

HARPO said:


> Guy had a huge garage with huge power tools, so that would account for the saw dust on it. 😄



DUSTED with Love...


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 29, 2022)

ozzie said:


> Enjoy it mate, cool ride. Reproduction, original…….who cares. I like those LLiners, impossible to find downunder.



Mike the bike who sells on flee bay sells brand new ones.. He is "Elgin Blue bird"..


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 29, 2022)

PCHiggin said:


> My friend bought one new, very nice rider. He gave it away to an old guy friend 'cause he had a gennie when  new back in the day. He passed and his daughter won't part with it......That pic of the lady on the owners manual cracks me up.



"WHAT YOU BOUGHT A NEW BIKE?" SO WHERE'S MINE? YOU, YOU, ROADMASTER YOU!!!


----------



## juvela (Jan 29, 2022)

-----

just what model year Buick is this intended to represent?  😹

appears this winter has been tougher on the arbor vitae than is usually the case...

...must be that "global warming" they're always going on about...

Fine looking moustache there Don Federico!   😉 

-----


----------



## HARPO (Jan 30, 2022)

@razinhellcustomz  I got the bike for a little less than a third of what Mike The Bike is selling new ones for. 

I'll need to put sort of sleeve into the seat post, though, to make it able to be tightened. I can't believe this was overlooked when they were being made. ☹️


----------



## juvela (Jan 30, 2022)

HARPO said:


> @razinhellcustomz  I got the bike for a little less than a third of what Mike The Bike is selling new ones for.
> 
> I'll need to put sort of sleeve into the seat post, though, to make it able to be tightened. I can't believe this was overlooked when they were being made. ☹️




-----

Wald offered purpose made seat post shims.

Perhaps one of them will be a good fit in case you would like to keep the bike "all bike parts"   😉 


-----


----------



## HARPO (Jan 30, 2022)

I just looked on eBay. One of these, new in a box, sold a couple of weeks ago at $1,567.89 Plus $154.32. 🤪  I really did get a great deal.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2022)

HARPO said:


> I just looked on eBay. One of these, new in a box, sold a couple of weeks ago at $1,567.89 Plus $154.32. 🤪  I really did get a great deal.




Go thru all the listings here and in the sold archives. None that I've seen even come close to your deal.


----------



## HARPO (Jan 31, 2022)

All done...not that it was a _crazy_ detail, but it still took time. 🤪 
Oh, and I made sure there weren't any batteries in it. And from the looks, there never were. Now, all I need to do is get the seat post sleeve and it's finished completely. 😀


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jan 31, 2022)

HARPO said:


> All done...not that it was a _crazy_ detail, but it still took time. 🤪
> Oh, and I made sure there weren't any batteries in it. And from the looks, there never were. Now, all I need to do is get the seat post sleeve and it's finished completely. 😀
> 
> View attachment 1561477
> ...



I was on flee bay and saw some seat post sleeves on their.. Good luck Harpo.. RideOn.. Razin..


----------



## Oilit (Feb 1, 2022)

HARPO said:


> All done...not that it was a _crazy_ detail, but it still took time. 🤪
> Oh, and I made sure there weren't any batteries in it. And from the looks, there never were. Now, all I need to do is get the seat post sleeve and it's finished completely. 😀
> 
> View attachment 1561477
> ...



Mirror, mirror on the wall, who has the shiniest bikes of all? If it's not HARPO, he's got to be in the top 10!


----------



## HEMI426 (Feb 1, 2022)

There is a 49 Roadmaster in Parma OH. CL for $500 just posted repop tho.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 1, 2022)

@Oilit  I can Rock The Rust when I need to...but I still prefer the shine! 😃 This is why I needed  to own these three in this condition. I have the Look I want (vintage), with the Condition I also want.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 1, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> Of the three repos--Phantom, Luxury Liner, and Columbia RX5 I rank them in that order for accuracy and quality.



you forgot about this one. these are very high quality,  my buddy has one. from the late 90's I believe.


----------



## Oilit (Feb 1, 2022)

You have a nice set of bikes there. Congratulations!


----------



## ozzie (Feb 1, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> you forgot about this one. these are very high quality,  my buddy has one. from the late 90's I believe.
> 
> View attachment 1562012



Nice, I have one but I'm not impressed with the quality of the frame. Rough welds and issues with all the bearing cups. The head tube cups were loose and the bottom bracket cups were damaged as the chain stay welds were too big and should have been ground down more.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 1, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> you forgot about this one. these are very high quality,  my buddy has one. from the late 90's I believe.
> 
> View attachment 1562012



Yep the F9T was better than the RX5 but still not as good as the Phantom repo as far as accuracy. V/r Shawn


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Feb 1, 2022)

Freqman1 said:


> still not as good as the Phantom repo as far as accuracy. V/r Shawn



I don't know enough about them as far as accuracy goes. I also have another buddy with the green one, which reminds me of a 70's Huffy as far as quality.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 2, 2022)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> you forgot about this one. these are very high quality,  my buddy has one. from the late 90's I believe.
> 
> View attachment 1562012




Yes, I forgot about this one! Well, if I find one for the right price locally...  🤪


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 3, 2022)

I picked up this pair last November. They’d been on Craigslist awhile, the guy lowered the prices to 400 (F9) and 350 (LL). I finally went to look at them just out of curiosity, I was the only one to show up to see them. The guy had inherited them and had no interest in them. I was kinda interested in the F9 and he said he would take 325. I decided to pass and was gonna leave but he made me a ridiculously low offer if I took both. So I did. Neither look to have been ridden, the F9 has 1/2 mile on the odometer. Since it was late November I only gave each a short ride. They’re nicer than I thought. I’m relacing New Departure hubs into the F9 wheels. I was surprised to see that the spokes were double butted. I’m also replacing the crank arm. The LL wheels are really generic with straight spokes but are a heavier gauge. I also have to shim the LL seat as well. I also think the LL will look better with some different tires, the originals are a smaller profile. Much smaller balloon tire than most. Probably put some chain treads on it. I’ll give them a ride in the spring.


----------



## ozzie (Feb 3, 2022)

Nice pair mate. I find the crank on the F9 bends easily when you stand on the pedals.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 4, 2022)

cds2323 said:


> I picked up this pair last November. They’d been on Craigslist awhile, the guy lowered the prices to 400 (F9) and 350 (LL). I finally went to look at them just out of curiosity, I was the only one to show up to see them. The guy had inherited them and had no interest in them. I was kinda interested in the F9 and he said he would take 325. I decided to pass and was gonna leave but he made me a ridiculously low offer if I took both. So I did. Neither look to have been ridden, the F9 has 1/2 mile on the odometer. Since it was late November I only gave each a short ride. They’re nicer than I thought. I’m relacing New Departure hubs into the F9 wheels. I was surprised to see that the spokes were double butted. I’m also replacing the crank arm. The LL wheels are really generic with straight spokes but are a heavier gauge. I also have to shim the LL seat as well. I also think the LL will look better with some different tires, the originals are a smaller profile. Much smaller balloon tire than most. Probably put some chain treads on it. I’ll give them a ride in the spring.  View attachment 1563489



You should maybe consider replacing the Roadmaster tires with the wide whites on the Columbia as i have several sets of the Superb tires on they ride as nice as any others tires and they would pop more than the Chains.. Good luck and RideOnn.. Razin..


----------



## ozzie (Feb 4, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> You should maybe consider replacing the Roadmaster tires with the wide whites on the Columbia as i have several sets of the Superb tires on they ride as nice as any others tires and they would pop more than the Chains.. Good luck and RideOnn.. Razin..



Yes, they are good tires. 65psi too I believe. 











Also another great choice are the 65psi white wall electra retrorunners like these. High pressure but soft sidewalls so they ride smooth. The tires on this bike are quite old and have yellowed a little (which is how i like them).


----------



## ozzie (Feb 4, 2022)

My stripped down superb which a friend bought as a frame and I built up with some original parts. I have more original parts for it and will probably fit the tank and fenders one day. Nice riding bike.


----------



## HARPO (Feb 4, 2022)

cds2323 said:


> I picked up this pair last November. They’d been on Craigslist awhile, the guy lowered the prices to 400 (F9) and 350 (LL). I finally went to look at them just out of curiosity, I was the only one to show up to see them. The guy had inherited them and had no interest in them. I was kinda interested in the F9 and he said he would take 325. I decided to pass and was gonna leave but he made me a ridiculously low offer if I took both. So I did. Neither look to have been ridden, the F9 has 1/2 mile on the odometer. Since it was late November I only gave each a short ride. They’re nicer than I thought. I’m relacing New Departure hubs into the F9 wheels. I was surprised to see that the spokes were double butted. I’m also replacing the crank arm. The LL wheels are really generic with straight spokes but are a heavier gauge. I also have to shim the LL seat as well. I also think the LL will look better with some different tires, the originals are a smaller profile. Much smaller balloon tire than most. Probably put some chain treads on it. I’ll give them a ride in the spring.  View attachment 1563489




Wow what a deal!!!


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 17, 2022)

I somehow missed this thread and just found it. I also have one in excellent condition and looks like its never been ridden (till I bought it). My seat post is on tight but I torqued the heck out of it to lock up. I replaced the original tires cause one was bad . The lights and horn work and never had any batteries installed cause all the insides are bright and clean. I serviced the front hub and BB, not the coaster cause it works and brakes excellent. Pedaling is very smooth, the suspension is solid and quiet, and just a joy to ride.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Feb 17, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> I somehow missed this thread and just found it. I also have one in excellent condition and looks like its never been ridden (till I bought it). My seat post is on tight but I torqued the heck out of it to lock up. I replaced the original tires cause one was bad . The lights and horn work and never had any batteries installed cause all the insides are bright and clean. I serviced the front hub and BB, not the coaster cause it works and brakes excellent. Pedaling is very smooth, the suspension is solid and quiet, and just a joy to ride.
> View attachment 1572182
> 
> View attachment 1572184



Are those Columbia Superb wide bricks per chance? Love those tires.. I have several sets of these on some of my Balloooners and they are really great tires..


----------



## Ernbar (Feb 17, 2022)

razinhellcustomz said:


> Are those Columbia Superb wide bricks per chance? Love those tires.. I have several sets of these on some of my Balloooners and they really great tires..




Yes they are. Got them on ebay a while back. They came with tubes and rim liner for like 50 pesos. Very good tires.


----------



## cds2323 (Feb 18, 2022)

Ernbar said:


> I somehow missed this thread and just found it. I also have one in excellent condition and looks like its never been ridden (till I bought it). My seat post is on tight but I torqued the heck out of it to lock up. I replaced the original tires cause one was bad . The lights and horn work and never had any batteries installed cause all the insides are bright and clean. I serviced the front hub and BB, not the coaster cause it works and brakes excellent. Pedaling is very smooth, the suspension is solid and quiet, and just a joy to ride.
> View attachment 1572182
> 
> View attachment 1572184



Those tires really make the bike look better, they fill out the fenders nicely.


----------

